# Making windshields



## badf12h (Aug 14, 2014)

I've tried searching the forum and haven't found anything so I apologize if this was covered before. I chopped the top on a '32 Ford coupe. Obviously the windshield needed some cutting and fitting but the contours of the pillars are very different and the windshield will just not work. How can I make a new windshield? I'm an amateur who doesn't have a styrene manufacturing plant so if there are any ideas as to what I may be able to do, I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## Pitfall (Feb 20, 2009)

For windshields without much curve, I use the clear blister on toy cardbacks. Make a template with paper and use that as a guide for your cutting.


----------



## badf12h (Aug 14, 2014)

I didn't even think about that! Thanks.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Making a paper template is how I cut my windshields to fit. The issue is making a three-dimensional part laid out in a two-dimensional drawing, so that when you cut it out and fit it into place, the corners of the plastic curve correctly to the frame on the car. With a paper template you can get pretty close to the exact shape by simply tracing the outline of the window onto a piece of paper that you hold up inside the car against the window frame. Then transfer the pattern to clear plastic, cut, and fit. Might not be dead-on the first couple of times, so buy some extra clear styrene, or whatever clear plastic you're using. When I cut a new windshield for my Mad Max Interceptor it took eight tries before I finally got one that fit perfectly. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I had to make a couple of windshields for a couple of cars a short time ago. I placed tape along the front windshield area, then used a sharpie to mark where the edges of the window frame were. I then pulled off the tape, cut it out leaving a little extra all the way around. I then laid it on some clear sheet styrene and cut it out. It only required a little bit of trimming to make it fit right. Here's how it came out - it's not perfect, but it did work and I'm happy with how it ended up.


----------



## badf12h (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips, guys. Also, where can I find sheets of polystyrene? When I search online I mostly find the foam type. Searching for rigid polystyrene only brings me to industrial and large scale applications.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

badf12h said:


> Thanks for all the tips, guys. Also, where can I find sheets of polystyrene? When I search online I mostly find the foam type. Searching for rigid polystyrene only brings me to industrial and large scale applications.


http://www.plastruct.com/ 

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/

Plastruct has an order form which you can use to get plastic directly from them. Evergreen stock is available at most hobby shops, or try Ebay, there's plenty of clear evergreen sheet styrene available there.


----------



## chippmunk53 (Oct 9, 2013)

Another source for clear acetate... Overhead projector transparency film, available at any office supply store. Kinda flexible, but works well for flat side windows.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

chippmunk53 said:


> Another source for clear acetate... Overhead projector transparency film, available at any office supply store. Kinda flexible, but works well for flat side windows.


Chipmunk53 has a GREAT point here, you get I think 10 sheets for $9.99 at Office Depot or Staples....It is thin, and it is flexible makes GREAT flat windows (I've been using it for years) And most plastic glues work well on it, (DO NOT use ANY super glue tho), it will craze it, and turn the surface white from the fumes of the evaporation/drying process!

Otherwise its an excellent window making material!


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

Bill Geary, Jr. shows how he makes a windshield using a template in his Jo-Han Chrysler Turbine Car photo-blog:

http://public.fotki.com/MrObsessive/models-i-have-built/1963-chrysler-turbi-1/


----------



## badf12h (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One other forgotten source is probably right in your house. Clear (and green) 2 liter soda bottles not only are plentiful... The also have built in compound curves. You glass is hiding somewhere in that bottle!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

scottnkat said:


> I had to make a couple of windshields for a couple of cars a short time ago. I placed tape along the front windshield area, then used a sharpie to mark where the edges of the window frame were. I then pulled off the tape, cut it out leaving a little extra all the way around. I then laid it on some clear sheet styrene and cut it out. It only required a little bit of trimming to make it fit right. Here's how it came out - it's not perfect, but it did work and I'm happy with how it ended up.
> 
> 
> Great idea ............. I've got to try that :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

